# New Braunfels RV parks



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone know of a good RV park that is on the river?


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Comal or Gaudalupe?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

*Either one*



stammster said:


> Comal or Gaudalupe?


Either one is fine with me.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Waco, or KL Ranch Camp.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

The only one on the Comal is Landa RV. The best location ever for a campground and it happens to have the worst campground I've ever stayed at. I would highly recommend you do some research on them before you stay there. It's been quite a while sincwe we've stayed on the Guadalupe though so not sure whats good there now.

Also you might want to look at the San Marcos river which is where we normally go now. Check out Pecan Park Rv in San Marcos and Leisure Rv in Fentress both are great parks. If you have little kids the river is probably better for them to play in at Leisure but the entertainment value of the rapids/waterfall at Pecan Park is pretty hard to beat.:biggrin:


----------



## charlenelim (Jun 5, 2013)

Gaudalupe is the best. Private RV parks so not very many tress but there are activities. There are always the floats down the river.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Lazy L&L they have made a lot of improvements over the last few years..


----------



## Troutrod (Jul 6, 2009)

Haco springs on river road is the best cleanest and good security.


----------

